# Paw turnover test?



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Is there a specific name for this test? (Where you see the time
it takes them to right their paw) I have tried googling without
any luck.

Thanks.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

DM degenerative myelopathy


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This is a reflex test to check for any neuro deficits that could originate anywhere from the lower spine down the leg. The cause can be either medical, like DM, or structural, like slipped disc or spinal arthritis. The dog should immediately flip the foot back to the correct position and the slower the time the more of a neuro deficit there is.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks guys, I knew about DM and knew slow is bad... but I
was searching for a way to ask the question of the vet re:
"I did the paw turnover test and she's really slow" but I guess
I'll just say it like that.

Thanks again.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

It's called knuckling. (I think)


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: valbThanks guys, I knew about DM and knew slow is bad... but I was searching for a way to ask the question of the vet re: "I did the paw turnover test and she's really slow" but I guess
> I'll just say it like that.


Yep, just say it. Sometimes simple is the best explaination. I hope she is OK!


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

"conscious proprioception"


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Oh dear. Do her back legs drag when she's walking?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have not heard of an actual name for the test but I'll ask my vet when I get to work this afternoon. They did this test for my Golden a number of times. She had bridging spinal spondylosis and arthritis so she was usually slow to flip her paw back over.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Hmmm... I have done this test with my Cody and he is at times slow to turn his foot. but it almost seems to me it is because he is so "obedient" that he just leaves his foot upside down because I put it that way????







Would that even make any sense? My Brandie just flips her foot back to normal regardless how I flip it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Superpup I have found that with my Golden as well, she was very "compliant" for lack of a better word and if I turned her foot over and she thought I wanted it that way or if I told her to stay she would just keep her foot like that. It made it hard at times to tell whether she was really having a problem or if she was just doing what she thought I wanted.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Chicagocanine.. okay makes sense. Now I am eager to go home and see what he does...







Hopefully he will just straightened the foot out right away...


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

How do you do this test?


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowOh dear. Do her back legs drag when she's walking?


No, but every once in a while, I hear her left hind nails...
when we're on our walk.

I've never liked her "action" but I sort of attributed that to me
not being familiar with showlines or something.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: RavenSophi"conscious proprioception"


Thanks, I looked that up and that's it.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupHmmm... I have done this test with my Cody and he is at times slow to turn his foot. but it almost seems to me it is because he is so "obedient" that he just leaves his foot upside down because I put it that way????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exactly what DH said, that maybe she was being very
obedient but I don't think so.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Dubya wouldn't turn them back over at all when he had his slipped/ruptured disk.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: valb
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowOh dear. Do her back legs drag when she's walking?
> ...


I would probably ask for x-rays to be taken. Personally I have found if something just seems off like that there is usually a cause and it is better to find out early before there is a bigger problem. My vet has commented more than once that it's a good thing I am hyperaware of my dogs because we were able to catch issues before there were any obvioud symptoms (with dogs, when the symptoms are very obvious the condition is often advanced.)
For example I noticed my Golden was swaying her hips a little bit when walking. This was not a big sway or anything, but it was something different so I took her in thinking she might have HD. They x-rayed her hips and found they had the beginning of mild DJD but the main issue was the spondylosis, which the x-ray just caught at the back of her spine that showed on the hip x-rays.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My post should have said, "Do her back FEET drag," not her back legs. That is a sign of DM. Hopefully it's something else in her case! It could also be a problem with a knee or she could need a chiropractic adjustment. Keep us posted!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

there are many reasons why they might scuff the back feet. it doesn't mean its DM, it can be alot of nuerological issues, or impingements in the spinal area. Toby my 13 years old scuffs and is slow to return his paw in the foot test and he has spondylosis, which does cause impingements of the nerves in later stages.


debbie


----------

